# Help, Please tell me what this wood wheel bike is and what it might be worth



## carpetman (Jul 26, 2009)

I can see it is a simons banner but who made it and when your help is appreciated. Also is it put together right? is chainring, handlebars, and rims correct for bike?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful bike Carpetman

I'm not sure what is original and what is not, but what a find.

Are the wheels true?  Can you ride it?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 26, 2009)

let me know if you are selling this bike.


----------



## carpetman (Jul 26, 2009)

*everything is for sale. It just depends on the offer.*

Tom my cell # is 309 235 5420 
I will sell this bike, but I do not plan on giving it away.
PS it rides well. Wheels true good spokes and good tires. 
Seat is brittle, but looks ok


----------



## Rus Tea (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice find!  Can you do me a favor and look on the left side of the seat tube lug for any marks or #'s.  I have what appears to be a simular frame and chainwheel & crank set up.


----------



## Rus Tea (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a link to an e-bay sale for a Simmons Hardware Bicycle poster, repro of an 1897 ad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE...in_0?hash=item56330936e9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

